# steubenville opens!!!!!!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

$60.00 entry
may 20 6:30-2:30
june 10 " "
july 15 " "
aug 12 " "
sept 9 " " 
sept 30 7-3


payout as follows
1st- $20.00 x #of boats
2nd- $15.00 x " "
3rd- $10.00 x " "
4th- $5.00 x " "

1st big bass- $5.00 x # of boats
2nd big bass- $2.00 x " "

all tournaments will launch from steubenville marina and we ask everyone to be in the water 15 min. prior to start time. any questions post here, PM me, or email at [email protected]

last year was a pretty good year with lots of limits weighed in. they can only get bigger this year!


----------



## wvmountaineer (Sep 14, 2011)

Cant wait!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Spread the word!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

ill be there


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Opens up tomorrow! Hope to see everyone there!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Lets hear it Bub,what did I miss? Was committed to a tourny a couple pools South,hated to miss this.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

8 lbs something won it with most of the boats 7 lbs up it was a good time


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Rivergetter. How many boats?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

11 I belive


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter got it. 11 boats. 8.46 to win (if my memory is right), a touch over 8 for second, we had 7.92 for 3rd. Big bass was just shy of 3lbs. Lots of 2+ lb fish brought in. Just couldn't get a bunch of 2+ fish in the same bag. I believe 10 limits....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Round 2 this weekend! Come on out!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

we will be there this time.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump to the top. Would like to see more than 11 boats this time for a GREAT river bite.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

24 boats! Took just over 9# to win. It was by far the toughest day on the river this year! Still alot of good fish brought in though. Big bass was just shy of 3#. I hope I do better at the Thursday nighter....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

How was the thursday nighter? Any current or is it low and slow??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

11 boats I believe. Took 7.33lbs to win. Big fish was 2.10. River is still low and slow and clearing up more and more everyday. There was just a touch of current last night, especially around the gravel bars and shallow points.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Been a while so here's a bump....

Open bass tournament out of steubenville this Sunday. We've had pretty good turn outs and pretty good weights this year. $60.00, blast off at 6:30. See ya there!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

14.12 lb. 5 fish limit to win today!!!! Big bass was a 4.21lb. Smallie!! Best winning weight so far this year!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow that guy had a nice sack, First time to fish river in years and I learned some valuable lessons. Nice tourney Mike. Ron


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> Wow that guy had a nice sack, First time to fish river in years and I learned some valuable lessons. Nice tourney Mike. Ron


I think everyone there got taught a lesson....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe I can use my class to do better on Sept. 2. Good conditions and a wonderful day.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> Maybe I can use my class to do better on Sept. 2. Good conditions and a wonderful day.


That's gonna be a tough weight to match. And it was a perfect day. I'd take that weather every day of the week. Just need the fish to start jumping into my boat like that....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Pike pool is fishing way better than Hannibal pool right now!
Only took 8.10lb at Moundsville Sunday and thats with 6 fish.

14.12 is a fantastic bag for 5 fish! That dude had them figured out! Good Job.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ChampioNMan said:


> Pike pool is fishing way better than Hannibal pool right now!
> Only took 8.10lb at Moundsville Sunday and thats with 6 fish.
> 
> 14.12 is a fantastic bag for 5 fish! That dude had them figured out! Good Job.


Don't think the pool is too impressive based on that bag. Second place had 7.29. Paid to 4th place at 6 and change. That was just one exceptional bag. He definitely had something going. Wish I knew how to even come close to that right now....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

@ Bad Bub I gave my buddy a vibe-E yesterday after the tourney. Yoday he went out and caught bass on it till he hung it up and lost it. He didnt even know what it was till I showed him. This goes to show you if it aint workin change it up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> @ Bad Bub I gave my buddy a vibe-E yesterday after the tourney. Yoday he went out and caught bass on it till he hung it up and lost it. He didnt even know what it was till I showed him. This goes to show you if it aint workin change it up.


You believe I had a gold vibe tied on and never threw it!!!! I spent almost 3 hours fishing bridge pilings with a droshot catching dinks.... now i'm kicking myself....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you don't already have commitments this weekend, we're going at it again on Sunday. $60.00 blast off hopefully at 6:30 (taking a little longer for the sun to come up lately) weather looks great! And the fishing's getting better every week! Come on out!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Last bump of the year! Leave the deer alone till the evening!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TKap (Oct 3, 2012)

sounds like fun


----------

